
Show HN: font-ah! Quickly prototype a text using random settings - ddmng
https://fontah.netlify.com/
======
ddmng
I made it in a weekend to find the right font for a home page and to
experiment with hyperappV2. Use it to find a font/color/size combination for a
text in a single place, with a little help from... fate.

Just: enter the text; use the buttons in the header to change colors, size and
typeface; copy font and color params from the footer

